# Beach hacks, West Wittering



## madmav (26 January 2014)

I'm going to be down there for a couple of days and was wondering if anyone knows of a decent riding school that does rides on West Wittering beach. I did it many years on my own horse, would like to repeat the buzz of it. Ta.


----------



## teapot (26 January 2014)

The only yard close is Cakeham stables but got a feeling it's now more of a livery yard than riding school, worth a ring anyway. No idea what the standard is like though. The only decent riding school in the area definitely doesn't do beach rides (Lavant House) as not close enough, their hacking's good though and Hunston (not decent) don't either. 

Thorney Island Saddle club might do beach rides but the beach isn't Wittering standard, more shingle and a bit of sand.

ETS: if you fancy a coffee with a local give me a shout


----------



## Toffee44 (26 January 2014)

Is there any yards near hayling island that go down on the beach? That's where tend to go.


----------



## teapot (26 January 2014)

Is Pook Lane still running? That's Hayling Island way...


----------



## madmav (26 January 2014)

teapot said:



			ETS: if you fancy a coffee with a local give me a shout 

Click to expand...

Oh thank you for invite teapot! And for the info. Doing a sort of solidarity visit to an older relative who lives down there and having bit of a hard time. If I get the chance, may I pm you and take you up on the offer. Cool!
Thank you Toffee, too. I've never been to Hayling Island. Looking forward to my little road trip now!


----------

